# varicose/spider vein



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I’m trying to find topics about varicose / spider veins but seems like there’s not much. Please help me how to reduce these varicose / spider veins or where can I get treatment here in DUBAI? Any creams available in the market? How much it costs? It’s becoming really painful now, especially when I’m in an air-conditioned area…. 

**tried to google it but not satisfied with the result. Maybe someone here have done treatments or any suggestions, it’ll be big help

Thank you


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

You probably want to choose the right type of treatment for you. There are various techniques, each with pros and cons, listed at: Varicose veins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

sometimes just sitting against the wall with your legs up for a while helps...it helps by draining blood from the veins. Varicose veins is usually due to pooling up of blood in veins(not like arteries).


----------



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

you can check out kaya skin clinic...on Dubai marina walk, Dubai marina road, Dubai...they treat all types of skin problems there...cheers


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

shaia said:


> ...
> It’s becoming really painful now, especially when I’m in an air-conditioned area….
> ...


If it's painful then you need a proper doctor to diagnose and treat. Find a dermatologist.

A


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Varicose veins are not skin problems..they are problems within the vasculature of the person..like i said elevating your can cause temporary relief..otherwise surgery is usually the best way in worst conditions...im guessing you work in a field where there is a lot of walking around (eg. Nurse)


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

smit1989 said:


> sometimes just sitting against the wall with your legs up for a while helps...it helps by draining blood from the veins. Varicose veins is usually due to pooling up of blood in veins(not like arteries).


thanks for the tips! i'll do that


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

clemsy said:


> you can check out kaya skin clinic...on Dubai marina walk, Dubai marina road, Dubai...they treat all types of skin problems there...cheers


been trying to send them queries but no reply yet, guess i better go and check it. thanks for the info


----------

